
Facebook Says It Won't Use New Face Recognition to Suggest 'People You May Know' - maxerickson
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-wont-use-all-powerful-face-recognition-to-sugg-1821430604
======
remusrm
sure sure

~~~
sctb
Could you please start commenting substantively, like the guidelines ask?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

